# live in ny but want my florida nonres permit



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi was wondering what i have to do to get my Florida non resident permit. because i want to be able to carry in more states. 


thanks in advance, ben


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

If you've taken a handgun safety course, than I believe all you have to do is submit the application with a copy of your safety certificate, fingerprints and a check.

-Jeff-

ETA: http://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/NonResidentPermits.pdf


----------



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks beefybeefo do you know where i can get the application from?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I live in NC, but have a FL permit in addition to my NC permit.

The process is pretty simple:

Contact the Florida Dept. of Agriculture and Consumer Services, Division of Licensing for an application. http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/apply.html Fill out the app and send that, along with your fingerprints, photo, certificate of attending a gun safety course, and your money. Wait for them to send you your permit. All the information is in the packet they will send you as well.

FYI, FL does not have a resident or non-resident permit. All the permits are the same. They look like driver's licenses. The only thing that differs from my permit and the permit my mother's husband has (they live in FL) is my address is a NC one. Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

sigsas68 said:


> thanks beefybeefo do you know where i can get the application from?


I added a link to my original post which has all of the info you need.

-Jeff-


----------



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks guys i really appreciate the quick response


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Get Utah*

I also looked at getting a Florida non-res permit because I ahve no chance of getting one in my home state anyway(MD) But I got the Utah one instead. It is honored by at least as many as Florida if not more but it is cheaper and is good for 5 yrs. I think Fl is only 2. You have to take class by an utah approved instructor but they are all over and I think you can even take it online.
Dave Greenplate


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DGreenplate said:


> I also looked at getting a Florida non-res permit because I ahve no chance of getting one in my home state anyway(MD) But I got the Utah one instead. It is honored by at least as many as Florida if not more but it is cheaper and is good for 5 yrs. * I think Fl is only 2.* You have to take class by an utah approved instructor but they are all over and I think you can even take it online.
> Dave Greenplate


FL is good for 5 years, not 2.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^_Todd_ is correct. Florida is good for 5 years.

Also, from the information I have on hand, The Florida non-resident permit is valid in Colorado, Kansas, West Virginina, and obviously Florida, whereas Utah is *not*. The states that are honored by the Utah non-resident and not by Florida non-resident are Minnesota and Washington State.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

One thing to be warned of. Colorado, Michigan, South Carolina, New Hampshire, Florida, Kansas, and West Virginia *only honor permits from residents* of the issuing states. So even if you get one of the other permits, as a _resident_ of NY, a FL or UT permit is not valid in the above states because you do not legally reside there.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> One thing to be warned of. Colorado, Michigan, South Carolina, New Hampshire, Florida, Kansas, and West Virginia *only honor permits from residents* of the issuing states. So even if you get one of the other permits, as a _resident_ of NY, a FL or UT permit is not valid in the above states because you do not legally reside there.


So an out of state Florida license holder can't carry in Florida? 

It almost makes sense in a bureaucratic, make everyone's head hurt kind of way.:buttkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> So an out of state Florida license holder can't carry in Florida?
> 
> It almost makes sense in a bureaucratic, make everyone's head hurt kind of way.:buttkick:


I'd think that you'd be OK there since they issued you the permit to carry in their sate, but living in NY and having a FL license means no carry in the other states. So you'd gain more than you have, but not as many as you hoped for.


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

Florida is 7 years now


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

meatman said:


> Florida is 7 years now


Proved me wrong! :smt023

http://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/CCWFAQApp.pdf

-Jeff-


----------

